# Accucraft Forney pilot modification



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Just finished modifying the pilot on my Accucraft black Forney - the first of several modifications to make it look more like the Forneys used on Chicago's elevated railways in the late 1800s. It was a relatively easy change: take off the "cowcatcher", shorten the mounting beams and pilot deck, and voila! There you have it. *Click here to see*:


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I've added a photo to my photobucket account of the left-over parts. There was a square sub-structure piece of brass under the actual pilot that served as the base for receiving the screws from the various items attached to it. What I did was cut it in half and shorten the frames supporting it and the pilot deck. The left over piece, along with the shortened pilot deck, was attached to the remaining frame just as before, except shorter. *Here's the link *to the photo: Notice I've added the handrails to the photo. I plan to attach boilerplates to the two holes on either side of the Forney where the handrails used to go. 

Which begs the question: How best to attach the boilerplates? I was thinking I'd solder a post on the back of the Trackside Details boilerplate and JB Weld it in place. Accucraft has insulated the inside of the smokebox, would this be enough protection from the heat? 

Jim


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

The modifications on your Forney look great, Jim. Please keep posting as the conversion progresses.

My experience has been that JBWeld will work just fine for what you want to do with the boiler plate. It's really remarkable stuff.

Llyn


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - I changed the link in your posts to make it live. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a problem changing the links. I'm just too lazy to figure out how to post pics here. Sorry. 

Jim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding JB Weld, my local source sells it in two temperature ranges. Make sure to get the hi-temp (600+0 degrees). As Llyn says, that stuff tolerates our engine temperatures just fine. My 4-4-0 front number plate doesn't fall off any more. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just too lazy to figure out how to post pics here. Sorry.No apology necessary.


----------

